# Any suggestions for home remedies for "hot spots"



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

My daughter just called from Chicago to report her Malt has begun licking her leg a while back. She was at the vet for another reason and the vet said no worries. Now, a while later the spot has become bald and red. I know my herk once had a "hot spot" and I had a spray (can't remember where I got it). Is there anything she can buy over the counter to help her pup, or should she go straight back to the vet?


thanks for your thoughts.  

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She should go back to the vet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is a recipe for hot spots :

1/3 Listerine (original)
1/3 Baby oil
1/3 Water

Put in a spray bottle and shake well and spray on the spot.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My dd has had bad atopic dermatitis for 4 years and i use raw coconut oil - get nutiva from whole foods and put it on the spot. It is safe to lick and very healing and it heals fast - the safest thing i have found and i think i own about 20 vet shampoos that only made her worse and do not use tea tree oil as that is not safe and is absorbed in the skin

Coconut oil is a natural antibacterial and antifungal and that is why it is in so many things for skin


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Daisy's skin was the worst I had ever seen.

Vet even doubted the hair would grow back. Skin was sooo thick, and damaged.

My employee told me his Pitbull had terrible hotspots, and his grandma recommended
olive oil. After all he's tried, that worked. So yep, I gave it a shot. That, along with,
a vitamin E/Aloe cream, I applied all over her body. Wow, she was awesome in no time.

Here's before/after pics of my girl.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i read that olive oil helps with demodex mange as it kills the mites. Just like oil in a pool kills mosquito larvae. My friends dog almost died as dermatologist mixed ketoconozole and ivermectin for demodex mange and it caused her to go into a coma as the keto allowed the ivermectin to break the blood barrier wall and go straight to the brain as that is how ivermectin kills the mite. I learned the olive oil is much safer for sure 

Your baby looks great and yes i agree vitamin E and aloe are great as well as they are very healing to the skin -- I used pure aloe from plant before but not the vitamin e but the raw coconut oil is a miracle and many use on allergy group -- all are good sources. 

Another thing that is very healing is calendula but not sure about an area that can be licked - it is good for burns and itchy spots and heals great -- at whole foods they have califlora which is great 

deb w




QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2008, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690696


> My Daisy's skin was the worst I had ever seen.
> 
> Vet even doubted the hair would grow back. Skin was sooo thick, and damaged.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm certainly going to check on the raw coconut oil. 

My Daisy has since passed. But wow, did I learn so much from her.

Little Ella has one hotspot left, on the rear of her back. So will look into the coconut oil for that.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690696


> My Daisy's skin was the worst I had ever seen.
> 
> Vet even doubted the hair would grow back. Skin was sooo thick, and damaged.
> 
> ...


Those before & after pictures are amazing. You sure do good recovery work!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

You can also put a wet tea bag on the owie.

Dunno why it's soothing; me and science do NOT get along.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU :ThankYou: 


I ordered her a spray bottle of dermacool on line because that's what I was given by the vet once. But we will try olive and or coconut oil as well. She's bringing her fluff here to Florida from Chicago for Christmas so we agreed it she doesn't see any improvement by the 22nd, we'll take her to my vet.

oh yeah, and she bringing her FIANCE home too!!!


mary anna herk and theena :wub:


----------

